# Jaguar MK10



## TJD (Aug 4, 2010)

I spent a fair few days on transforming this one,

Some before's





































I firstly had to remove all this fibreglass sound deadening which was a complete pita, it took the best part of 2 days due it being fitted before the engine was from factory, so very tight spaces and it had all been screwed in with self tappers 










it was then cleaned and ready for parts to be removed for polishing/painting




























some before and afters of polishing














































Parts of the bay were then painted,and I had to paint the majority in situ due to pipes being brittle etc, this included the radiator, the steering servo (I was requested to keep it looking as original as possible so I had to mask around the already aged sticker), the exhaust manifold and any water piping that required tidying.

The horns, expansion tank and fan shroud were removed for painting

I then hand polished the inner arches and now just have half a day left on it giving the metals one last polish, a further wipe down over the day and the rubber pipes dressed,

but here's how it looks now




























A further before and after;





































Cheers


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

now thats a mighty difference!


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Very well done! I just love the Mark 10, a friend of mine has one, which i already detailed but exterior only. You did a great work in the engine, will be looking forward to seeing you detail the rest of the car!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Now that looks like an engine, lovely job !


----------



## Raymond (Jul 31, 2010)

Good job! Looks amazing now .


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Great work - my dad had a MK10, so I'll be interested to see the rest of the car.

Peter


----------



## TJD (Aug 4, 2010)

cheers for the comments,

yep i'm hoping i'll be let loose on the rest of the car soon


----------



## northva (Mar 29, 2010)

good old jag 

i used to work on them was i was young, i spent many aday polishing the cam covers. 

nice work


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice work there, I wonder how many gallons of 5 star petrol have these triple SU carbs consumed


----------



## Alucard7002 (May 26, 2009)

Lovely stuff!
Here's mine waiting to go back into my 420 one day.


----------



## GeeBee (Apr 21, 2008)

What a difference, nice job, I don't envy you having to remove all that sound deadening material


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow that's a gorgeous engine....

Fellow club member of mine has a 420G with similar engine, it's a gorgeous sight that engine - pure class!


----------



## luke2402 (Jul 8, 2010)

good job mate, thats a beautiful engine


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work there what a turn around


----------



## TJD (Aug 4, 2010)

Cheers for the comments,

it looks like I should be doing the full car soon, it just needs a few bits of work done to it first then it should be getting a full correction and a tidy up of the interior, there's been mention it might be going in a magazine too which will be nice


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Amazing work there. The mark 10 is one of my favourite cars too.


----------



## MHTexPete (Feb 23, 2010)

sir william lyons really knew how to build sexy engines


----------

